# בין הפותרים נכונה...‏



## tFighterPilot

מה זה "נכונה"? מה המשמעות של ה"ה" בסוף המילה?


----------



## origumi

אני משער ש"פותרים נכונה" מקביל ל"עשות נכוחה" (עמוס ג' י'). ע"פ הלכסיקון של סטרונג זהו תואר (adjective) בנקבה. נראה שבמקרים דנן יש שימוש בצורה כזו כתואר הפועל (adverb).

http://studybible.info/strongs/H5229


----------



## arbelyoni

ראה גם איוב מ"ב ז: חרה אפי בך ובשני רעיך כי לא דברתם אלי *נכונה *כעבדי איוב.
שמות תואר נקביים משמשים בתנ"ך (וגם בעברית מודרנית) כתואר הפועל.
כך גם לפי גזניוס (Adverbs, סעיף 2 B)


----------



## arielipi

זה אומר נכון...
האות ה במקרה הזה מבטאת את ה השיוך, יש לה מפיק ואמורים לבטא אותה בשווא
דומה למילה
human
שבה האייץ' מבוטאת בשווא.


----------



## origumi

arbelyoni said:


> ראה גם איוב מ"ב ז: חרה אפי בך ובשני רעיך כי לא דברתם אלי *נכונה *כעבדי איוב.
> שמות תואר נקביים משמשים בתנ"ך (וגם בעברית מודרנית) כתואר הפועל.
> כך גם לפי גזניוס (Adverbs, סעיף 2 B)


 יפה, תודה.


arielipi said:


> האות ה במקרה הזה מבטאת את ה השיוך, יש לה מפיק ואמורים לבטא אותה בשווא


איפה יש מפיק בפסוקים שצוטטו לעיל?


----------



## arielipi

צודק, טעות שלי.


----------



## tFighterPilot

arbelyoni said:


> ראה גם איוב מ"ב ז: חרה אפי בך ובשני רעיך כי לא דברתם אלי *נכונה *כעבדי איוב.
> שמות תואר נקביים משמשים בתנ"ך (וגם בעברית מודרנית) כתואר הפועל.
> כך גם לפי גזניוס (Adverbs, סעיף 2 B)


נשמע הגיוני, תודה.
אז תאורתית אמורים להגיד "הוא רץ מהירה"?


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> נשמע הגיוני, תודה.
> אז תאורתית אמורים להגיד "הוא רץ מהירה"?




לעומת זאת יצא לי לשמוע את הביטוי "הם הולכים יחף", כשהפעם תואר בזכר משמש כתואר פועל.


----------



## arbelyoni

tFighterPilot said:


> נשמע הגיוני, תודה.
> אז תאורתית אמורים להגיד "הוא רץ מהירה"?


אני חושש שלא... 
אבל שים לב למילה שהשתמשת בה, _תיאורטית_: _צורנית _היא שם תואר יחידה נקבה, _מעשית _היא תואר הפועל.


----------



## arielipi

אני חושב שהמשפט המקורי הוא פשוט בין הפותרים [את התשובה] נכונה....
ובמהלך השנים השמיטו את שתי המילים הללו - כמו שבעיתון משמיטים לפעמים מילות קישורשלא "נחוצות" באמת.
​


----------



## arbelyoni

arielipi said:


> אני חושב שהמשפט המקורי הוא פשוט בין הפותרים [את התשובה] נכונה....
> ובמהלך השנים השמיטו את שתי המילים הללו - כמו שבעיתון משמיטים לפעמים מילות קישורשלא "נחוצות" באמת.
> ​



גם בניסוח שלך אני עדיין מבין את _נכונה _כתיאור האופן בו פותרים את התשובה, ולא כתיאור התשובה.
אבל אני מסכים שהצורה הזו יכולה להיות תוצאה של צירוף ארוך יותר שנשחק, כמו (_בצורה_) _נכונה_, או (_בדרך_) _נכונה_.


----------

